
This is why there is no point in making Windows software - adib
https://twitter.com/sasmitoadibowo/status/328411144274460672
======
eps
Ha-ha-ha... _slowclap_

I know at least two guys who retired in their 30s after selling WinRAR-ish
utilities for Windows. I also met someone selling a network scanning tool and
making 900k a year. Another person I know wrote remote access tool and had, at
his own admission, more money than he knew what to do with. All this was
several years ago, when online sales were far less streamlined than they are
now, social media and viral promoting were non-existent and they were selling
shareware which was very actively cracked and pirated. Compare it to now, when
you can buy software with one or two clicks, when users got conditioned into
paying attention to digital signatures on .exe and real-time over-the-net
licensing. It is obviously _pointless_ to make any Windows software
whatsoever.

~~~
Toshio
I can't quite put my finger on it, but I think it may be your overall half-
sarcastic, half-arrogant tone that makes me think of that old adage "Pride
comes before the fall".

I think the gist of your comment is "We who write software for microsoft
windows can never be disrupted".

I also like to think that Silicon Valley based startups are well on their way
to disrupting you. You're just not realizing it yet.

------
zapu
That's a fair point. For some reason, (especially in poorer countries),
Microsoft hasn't developed a "culture" of buying software. It's probably
because Windows software has always been more expensive in comparasion to
applications for Mac.

Lack of central app store might be another reason - I remember when it was a
bit of a challenge, here in Poland, to get a credit/debit card that could have
been used online. So it was a hit or miss whether you could pay for your stuff
or not.

Stores like Steam, with sometimes heavily discounted games, make it affordable
to buy software and from my observation, develop some sort of "respect" for
developers/publishers in people.

~~~
illuminate
"It's probably because Windows software has always been more expensive in
comparasion to applications for Mac. Lack of central app store might be
another reason"

The Mac app store is not particularly old, so this is a bizarre suggestion.

------
hdra
What does this have anything to do with Windows?

------
mvkel
A lot of the revenue for these software companies (especially archiving
software companies) comes from the enterprise, not the general consumer.

A Fortune 500 will go to WinRAR and say "we're rolling out our new workstation
infrastructure and need 2,000 WinRAR licenses for all our employees"

The tweet linked is more indicative of the state of software developers in
general, not just Windows software.

------
helloamar
Older people using windows are buying few unwanted softwares too.

